# should I do this



## greenacres (Feb 21, 2003)

I belong to freecycle and this was posted 
"Looking for interested person(s) to haul off beehive and beekeeping 
equipment by Saturday, July 30th. Hives, hive covers, hive floors, 
frames, combs, and miscellaneous. Weatherford, Texas."

I would like to eventually have bees. I know nothing about them. Should I try to get this? How would you move everything? Or is this too much for a beginner to do? Thanks.


----------



## BearCreekFarm (Jun 24, 2005)

If you think you might like to keep bees, then this would be a great way to get started at a low cost. Just check to see if they are Africanized bees first- I would not recommend them for a beginning beekeeper!


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

The main thing you will want to look out for is foulbrood. If the woodenware looks ok the haul it away but try to get someone knowledgable to look at it before using it.

Mike


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Inreality the Africanized are seeming to be resestant to some bee illnesses. And we started with the africanized bees and have had no troubles .other that what you would have from regular honey bees.Just go slow and be safe. Also the africanized are great at brood bouilding so f they are you can requeen and make splits too.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

You will need an experienced beekeeper to help you move that hive safely. It is not that difficult if you have a pickup and someone who knows how to use a smoker, but VERY difficult if you do not!


----------

